

Best resources for iOS developers - goyalpulkit
http://www.pulkitgoyal.in/2013/05/05/ios-resources/

======
mcmatterson
Shameless plug to add to the list: I built and currently use a tool called
'hawk' for handling ad-hoc deployments to testers. It's (in my opinion,
anyway) simpler than the alternatives, is command line driven and configured
from within your repo, and free beyond the cost of maintaining your own S3
buckets. Feedback very welcome:

<https://github.com/mtrudel/hawk>

